# Does sushi vinegar spoil?



## kvn (Oct 11, 2007)

my sushi vinegar expired on 06'.
does it expire?
is it still edible?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 11, 2007)

Did it expire in '06 or was it made in '06.  Sometimes there's a "born on" date versus an expiration date.  If it truly expired in '06 and it's '07 then it DID expire.  

The shelf life of sushi vinegar is claimed to be anywhere from 1 to 3 years.  We're talking pennies here = get rid of it


----------



## Caine (Oct 11, 2007)

It's vinegar. It was already spoiled when you bought it!


----------

